# solar lighting - pole barn?



## Twodogs (Jun 24, 2012)

This is my first post here. I stumbled upon this forum a few days ago & I have been lurking. 

I am getting ready to build a pole barn for equipment storage, and possibly a few cows for beef. We are contemplating solar lighting instead of running a line for power. 

Solar is new to me - as it has never been a feasible option. I understand that with LED lighting it is a realistic option. Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

First off.. Welcome!

How much light do you need? If you want bright, flood lighting, It may be a challange. If you want some general lighting, just enough to avoid tripping over the cows, it can be fairly easy and somewhat inexpensive..

I helped a friend build a pole barn. He installed a metal roof on it. I suggested that he install a couple of clear plastic roof panels to let some light in during the day. He decided to put 2 of the clear panels in both slopes. It was a great decision! The barn has plenty of light during the day to do just about anything that needs done. No power needed! He wasn't interested in night lighting but he's happy with his decision..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes . welcome . . .
Your question does need more thought in that . .How much lighting . .???
I hate to admit it but on the very bottom end of things, one of those cheapo Harbor Freight $200 kits could get you started--get your feet wet--and provide one light bulb.

Or you could spend several thousand and really light up the place . .?!?!

Yes LED lights are the only way to go . . .

Check the cost of copper wire (to the barn) . . . .ouch . . .
Solar . .a very good way to go............


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I got a sales paper from harbor freight in the mail.
They have a security light on sale now.
It is a 36 LED solar light. Includes 1.2 volt 600mah/6volt nicad rechargeable battery pack. On sale for $17.99.
Don't know if this will work or not.


----------

